# Medir resistencia con PSpice



## javier25 (May 29, 2008)

Hola  colegas, soy nuevo en el foro...
Mi consulta es la siguiente, estoy simulando en Pspice un amplificadorf. con realimentación negativa para ver si los resultados coinciden con los que obtuve analíticamente con lápiz y papel , evalué los voltaje, ganancias de tensión con y sin realimentación, hasta ahí todo ok el problema surgió cuando quise obtener las impedancias de salida y entrada, no se como hacer. No encuentro el ohmetro en el programa.. alguien sabe la librería o el nombre...
Espero haber sido claro..
Saludos.


----------



## ariel (May 30, 2008)

Hola . . . . 

Lamento decirte qeu lo que tu pides no existe, pspice es un software de desarrollo electr'onico, asi que directamente puedes las corrientes y voltajes en cada nodo, no esta entre sus objetivos la didactica de instrumentos de medicion, lo que te recomiendo que agas es asignar una etiqueta al nodo por donde pase la corriente de entrada por ejemplo, y despues realices la relacion adecuada y posteriormente grafiques la evolucion de la impedancia que requieras en funcion del tiempo (es mas facil hacerlo de lo que suena).

Suerte . . . .

NOTA: perdon por los acentos pero no estoy en mi pc, y esta tiene teclado en ingles . . .


----------



## javier25 (May 31, 2008)

Hola Ariel, gracias por tu respuesta... es correcta tu respuesta... 
Estuve probando con proteus y tiene un montón de tester con mejor entorno grafico y es mas didáctico como decís... 
Voy a empezar a manejar Pspice y protel ya que al parecer, dependiendo el análisis que uno vaya hacer del circuito, resulta mas cómodo saber usar uno u otro...
Atte.
                 javier


----------

